# First Swim



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you have pictures or videos of your Havs first swim or just all wet?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha ha I'm so lazy...all I can think of is the mess of trying to clean it all up! Brody isn't a big fan of being soaking wet..he's OK in light rain, but in a real downpour where he gets soaked he thinks I'm deliberately trying to kill him. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't go swimming...he would, however dig in the mud.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

misstray said:


> Ha ha I'm so lazy...all I can think of is the mess of trying to clean it all up! Brody isn't a big fan of being soaking wet..he's OK in light rain, but in a real downpour where he gets soaked he thinks I'm deliberately trying to kill him. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't go swimming...he would, however dig in the mud.


 I know what you mean I have a hard time watching them get all dirty but they sure have fun!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have said this before, Rosie thinks that I am waterboarding her just to give her a bath. Swimming is not an option.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute! But I don't like wet or dirty so I would be the last one to encourage mine to go into the water! Zoey looked like she was getting pretty brave there!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi's not big on swimming, but he loves wading and he LOVES mud!:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I have said this before, Rosie thinks that I am waterboarding her just to give her a bath. Swimming is not an option.


ound: geeze Lucile, I can't take it anymore. ound:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I have said this before, Rosie thinks that I am waterboarding her just to give her a bath. Swimming is not an option.


LOL Lucile - Panda too - however if the sprinklers are running she will absolutely get soaked.... I can't understand the difference, but she loves running through them - the bath that follows - not so much!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

As much as I love my boys to have fun, I would not encourage more work on myself if I can help it. Now.....if they were both in very short cuts, then go ahead and get wet boys and have fun! 

Dexter and Jack make enough work for me already. I admit it, I look at the work that well be required to getting them cleaned up too. But, if they are due for a bath anyway....get wet and have fun!

I do love videos. Thank you so much for sharing their fun. I do need to try out my phone and see what I can to produce a video of the boys. 

Was this before Maddie got a short hairdo or after?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> As much as I love my boys to have fun, I would not encourage more work on myself if I can help it. Now.....if they were both in very short cuts, then go ahead and get wet boys and have fun!
> 
> Dexter and Jack make enough work for me already. I admit it, I look at the work that well be required to getting them cleaned up too. But, if they are due for a bath anyway....get wet and have fun!
> 
> ...


 That was before. Maddie has a very odd havanese coat she doesn't grow much on her body. I had given her a cut a few mo ago and cut too much bang It was just starting to grow back.
Here are the before and after I think her paws are funny she actually looks cute. because she is.


----------



## 3DogNite (Apr 19, 2011)

Lola loves the water. She's a great swimmer and runs around like a crazy lady when she's wet. Here she is after an afternoon swim...she has no idea how ridiculous she looks!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha Lola does look pitiful! they all do wet! LOL

Here is a pic of Tillie after her first sprinkler run back in the spring!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lola looks particularly cute because the top of her head is still dry Tillie you are lucky to get to run in the sprinklers!


----------



## Prissy (Dec 16, 2011)

picture 1









picture 2









http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=621&pictureid=3601
http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=621&pictureid=3602


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*JESSE'S FIRST SWIN 2012*

Jesse loves the water,i have to keep a leash on him or he jumps in.


----------



## Prissy (Dec 16, 2011)

*in the pool june 2012*

Picture 1









http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=621&pictureid=3605

She likes the pool. She only jumped in it twice. 
She is clumsy, she runs around the pool and sometimes to her biggest surprise she falls in it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Suzy, That was adorable and great you took a video! I took my dogs dock diving in spring did not bring my camera, my Hav's would only wade in the water after coaxing my Bolonka girl jumped off the dock and tried to take the big float away from the bigger dogs, she now has a special vest, but boy I wish I brought my camera!!!!


----------



## Prissy (Dec 16, 2011)

*in the pool june 2012*

Picture 1









Picture 2









Picture 3









Picture 4









sometimes thes pictures do not show (?) four pictures are on this page
http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=624&pictureid=3619
http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=624&pictureid=3622
http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=625&pictureid=3631
http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=625&pictureid=3632


----------

